# Electric fence inside the barn?



## karebear41486 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone?? No one has ever considered this or done this or heard of this??


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Unless there is lots of space for horses to move around in the barn, I would be hesitant to electrify inside. Basically if a horse does get a jolt, you would expect it to run or jump away. You will need to consider whether there is enought space for a horse to safely do so. Also, if one the horses know a fence is electrified, they tend to give it some space. Would this prevent your horses from comfortably standing in the barn?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It might teach them to fear the barn......


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^That's what I'm thinking. I wouldn't do it if it were me; maybe try a tube gate? Secured to posts, of course


----------



## karebear41486 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Yea, upon further investivation a tube gate seems to be the better route...plus getting one with a built in gate would make it much easier to get in and out of the area (for me). How wide should an electric fence "pathway" be? He has a large pasture area behind the barn, and then the door that he will be using to get into the barn is on the side, so I extended the fence to go around this opening, but Im hoping that I gave him enough room where he won't be afraid to go in this passway area to get into the barn. I think its about 15 feet from the barn door opening to the fence.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

15 feet sounds like plenty of room if it's just one horse.


----------



## karebear41486 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, good! Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No problems : D


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I dunno. I did this for a while in my barn. I had a horse that would lean on my gate inside and once actually knocked it right off its pins (12 foot gate!). So I strung electric wire on it and had no further problems. 'Course the horse was well conditioned to electric fence already and just never went near the gate again after that.


----------

